# Ipad mini 6.1.2 vers 7.04



## fredo311 (12 Mars 2014)

Bonjour à vous tous!
Est il possible de passer mon ipad mini jailbreaké 6.1.2 vers 7.0.4?
Sinon le passage vers 7.1 vaut-il la peine?
J'ai essayé à plusieurs reprises en chargeant l'ipsw de 7.0.4, seulement j'ai l'erreur 3194.
En vous remerciant par avance.


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (12 Mars 2014)

passage vers IOS 7.1 direct  sa vaut largement la peine


----------



## iphone5stiti (12 Mars 2014)

Oui le passage a ios 7.1 en vaut la peine par contre impossible pour toi d'aller en ios 7.0.4 car il n'est plus signé par Apple !


----------



## mimi.dlr (13 Mars 2014)

Je pense que c'est surtout la différence visuelle (icônes, design) qui va te changer, et qu'il faut aimer. Moi perso je préférais le design d'iOS 6, mais c'est trop tard.. Bon après y'a le centre de contrôle, et ça je trouve que c'est vraiment super pratique!

Mais sinon, oui c'est possible, et ce sera directement sur iOS 7, qui, normalement n'affaiblira pas les compétences de ton iPad. Donc je pense que si le design ne te refoule pas tu devrais la télécharger.


----------

